# Thoughts on Nike SPARQ training?



## MedicTWO (1 Jul 2014)

Hello,

So when I was playing soccer we started to implement Nike SPARQ training and I found that I really enjoyed it. I was wondering as I got ready for basic if these sort of drills would have benefits. A large amount of the drills are on quick feet, direction change and sprint speed.

I have added a SPARQ link: http://www.nike.com/nikesparq/?locale=us_en&brandsite=nikesoccer&brandSiteSport=soccer_men  for anyone who doesn't know what it is. 

To give off basic information SPARQ stands for Speed, Power, Agility, Reaction and Quickness. It is a testing for high school and college athletes; however Nike built up training drills as well. 

I'll also post off some of my results with the program (it might help someone); also to note this isn't just the physical training I'm doing. I am also including body weight, swimming and longer runs. 

Thanks in advance


----------

